# Holy crap! the most ridiculous mod ever



## otto325ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I know you guys are going to say that this thread is worthless without pics, I so wish i had a camera last night. I saw this late model accord coupe that had video monitors on the backs of each front seat. Inside each sideview mirror and one on the rearpanel under the trunk lid so drivers behind him could watch tv too. WTF!!! is that totally illegal or what?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You've never seen the SUVs with plasma panels in the back windows?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

I've seen and heard about cars with LCD panels all over the place, including on the back side of the _rear _headrests... you have to be behind the car to see them! Usually, I think stuff like this is found on show cars.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

Crazy right, but yeah no point unless car is in shows. You'll see alot of that at custom car shows.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

This car was probably a show car and a daily driver. :dunno:

My car has or has had most of those mods except the rear view mirror TV and is a daily driver. The difference is I don't drive around with my monitors on (except if I'm on a trip w/friends and they want to watch a movie).


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

wow that girl next to the car is beautiful...lucky guy!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

nealh said:


> wow that girl next to the car is beautiful...lucky guy!


What car?!?


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

ah Pete your bringing back great memories of last summer  hows the ride as well as yourself been doing?? coming down this year at all??


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Thats because shows like HIN give more points for more screens. I think its stupid.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Now if they can have a nice powerful FM transceiver to send the sound into my stereo then I will have no problem tailgating them for miles!


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

I will mention it the next time I am judging a HIN competition.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

nealh said:


> wow that girl next to the car is beautiful...lucky guy!


I am more impressed by the chick then the car. Can I take her for a spin? :bigpimp:


----------

